# anyone know where to get replacement sram rear dee upper pivot?



## davidalone (Nov 23, 2010)

*anyone know where to get replacement sram force rear dee upper pivot?*

For those mechanically incline of you....

if you've ever taken apart your sram rear derailleur before you'll know that the sram upper pivot bolt has a different design from campy and shimano- there is no spring inside. This ameks it much easier to service but conversely easier to wear out too. 

I have a sram force rear dee which the upper pivot bolt is worn . there is a significant amount of play in it.and it cant support the derailleur when screwed on ( i.e. it just flops down.) For those of you who want to know that the upper pivot bolt is, its that large bolt that you thread into your rear derailluer hanger.

I know replacement parts for this exist,(some OEM manufacturers make red anodized bits for these bolts, so pretty sure they can be found.) . But anyone know where to get them?

for the record, I need to get something like this: Sram 07+ X.9 Rear Der Hanger Bolt Asmbly at JensonUSA.com
except that it has to be for sram force. I don't know if the MTB internals will work with force.


----------

